# Suche einfaches Script für ein Forum



## Heike (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein wirklich einfaches Script für ein Forum. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Gruß Heike


----------



## Noby (5. Februar 2003)

Hi
Also ein einfaches Script für ein Forum zu finden wird schwer.
Denn viele Foren basieren auf Php oder benutzen sogar ne Datenbank.
Falls du ne Datenbank (z.b.: MySQL) zur verfügung hast empfehle ich dir Phorum (www.phorum.org. Das ist einfach einzurichten und braucht nur wenig Platz.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Marvin (6. Februar 2003)

http://www.phpbb.de (nutze ich selbst, bin sehr zufrieden), oder http://www.woltlab.de (Burning Board 1.2 (die kostenfreie Version, gibt auch noch 2.x aber die 1er reicht völlig)


----------

